# Game Calls



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Well here are the things that have kept me busy for the last two months:

The first pic are Duck and Goose calls:

The main bodies are made from Birds Eye Maple and the laminated bands and segments are different combinations of Brazilian Cherry, Bolivian Rose Wood, Red heart, and Bubinga.

The second pic are Duck and Goose calls:

The midsection of the calls is Curly Maple and the outer layer is Leopard Wood, and there are two layer under the Leopard wood consisting of Red Hart, Purple Hart, Wenge, and Bubinga. The center call is a Maple Burl and the call on the left if Osage Orange with bands and segments of Bolivian Rose Wood.

The third pic is my collection of Bottle Stoppers.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob,
Great job on the calls and stoppers. I like the different layers and rings. Very colorful. Keep it up,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Bob, Awesome job. Very nice looking stuff. Do you have any pictures of the glued up blanks before turning? I'd like to see what the ones look like that incorporate the twisty knot like lines running through your calls. Great job!

John


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Glue ups*



jdixon said:


> Bob, Awesome job. Very nice looking stuff. Do you have any pictures of the glued up blanks before turning? I'd like to see what the ones look like that incorporate the twisty knot like lines running through your calls. Great job!
> 
> John


Thank you guys for the comments. I will be gluing up some next week so I will take some pics. The ones with the twisty knot like lines are cut at 30 and 45 degrees. I make the cuts on my miter saw with a thin blade. Each segment is aprox the thickness of the saw blade. It usally takes about 5 days for the glue ups because each segment needs to dry before I make the next cut.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for the explanation Bob. Look forward to the pics.

John


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Great Calls! do you make your own toneboards ?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

timbertoes said:


> Great Calls! do you make your own toneboards ?


I don't make the tone boards, because I don't have the jig to cut them, but the stoppers are double "O" ringed so the stoppers don't stick in the body when removed. I supply single, or double reed with metal body or the plastic version. I don't make the short reed variety. Not many hunter use the short reed around here. Those that I have sold the customers comment on how much they like the tone of the call. I don't use the standard rubber grommet mandrel. I use a metal one with "O" rings to get the snug fit and holding strength when I turn them on the lathe.

Do you make game calls?


----------



## NoliMum (May 20, 2009)

Those are beautiful! My mother used to manage a craft store and there was a booth with similar items. I remember just marveling at them as a kid.

I wonder how you sand them. Right now I am just figuring out how to cut out and carve my own pieces- animal figurines for children- and I'm having trouble sanding all the curves and little details. What do you use?


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi, Bob;
I make some Predator Calls. These days, I just make a few, then do other things, then make a few..
too easy to be all-consumed in making calls, they are fun to make :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

NoliMum said:


> Those are beautiful! My mother used to manage a craft store and there was a booth with similar items. I remember just marveling at them as a kid.
> 
> I wonder how you sand them. Right now I am just figuring out how to cut out and carve my own pieces- animal figurines for children- and I'm having trouble sanding all the curves and little details. What do you use?


When I sand any of my items I use the backer sponge that comes with the micro mesh sheets to back up any sanding sheet. Secondly I use a mesh type sheet for the grooves. These sheet resemble what we use to call horse hair pads. I try to buy the fine grade ones in the hardware store (I use to use steel wool but it leaves dark metal marks). I run the rpms up and this does a good job. Sometimes I will fold over a piece of sand paper to get into the cracks. The darker lines in the call are achieved by burning them in with a wire at high rpms. I saw a video where they were using a brown paper bag strips so this might be a good burnisher for cracks and curves. When I sand the internal part of the call I use, used sanding disks that I would normally throw away (150 grit or better). I roll them up in a roll and this gives them strength. 

Best of all just let your imagination run wild, this is the best way to develop your individual techniques.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*celtic knot*



jdixon said:


> Bob, Awesome job. Very nice looking stuff. Do you have any pictures of the glued up blanks before turning? I'd like to see what the ones look like that incorporate the twisty knot like lines running through your calls. Great job!
> 
> John


The glue ups are the same as posted under wood turning right below you post in wood turning. Only thing is mine are 30 and 45 degrees.


----------

